# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Du lịch hè 2013 - Du lich he 2013

## thietht

*Du lịch hè 2013* - Mỗi khi mùa hè đến bạn và gia đình đã lựa chọn địa điểm du lịch nào cho kỳ nghỉ của mình thật là thú vị và bổ ích ? Vậy bạn đã lựa chọn cho mình và người thân địa điểm *du lịch hè 2013* ở đâu chưa? Didau.org xin giới thiệu một vài địa điểm *du lịch hè 2013* cho du khách tham khảo:

*Sapa*

Mùa hè, lên Sapa tránh nóng thật chẳng có gì tuyệt vời hơn. Sapa cách Hà Nội 370 km, khí hậu ở đây thường mát mẻ, vào mùa hè, trời không nắng gắt còn mùa đông, nhiệt độ xuống thấp, có năm có băng tuyết chính vì thế nên đây có thể coi là nơi đi du lịch rất hợp lý cho bạn để trốn cái nóng mùa hè này.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Sapa*


*Tam Đảo*

Đặt chân đến Tam Đảo vào những ngày hè oi ả này, du khách như lạc vào thiên đường trong lành, sảng khoái đến say lòng. Cách Hà Nội hơn 80 km, Tam Đảo là khu nghỉ mát lý tưởng của miền bắc. Khu nghỉ mát Tam Đảo nằm lọt trong thung lũng Máng Chi, với độ cao khoảng 1.000 m, nhiệt độ trung bình từ 18 đến 25 độ C.



Thiên nhiên đã ban tặng cho Tam Đảo một khung cảnh tuyệt vời: vừa thơ mộng, u tịch, vừa hùng vĩ, huyền ảo trong cảnh mây gió, sương khói vờn trên đỉnh núi rồi sà xuống những thảm cỏ, những ngôi nhà ven sườn núi. Hè về, Tam Đảo vào mùa du lịch đẹp nhất trong năm. 

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Tam Đảo*

*Hạ Long*

Vịnh Hạ Long - khu di sản thiên nhiên thế giới được UNESCO công nhận nổi tiếng với những bãi biển đẹp, các khu du lịch, các di tích lịch sử... và ngày càng được nhiều du khách trong và ngoài nước biết đến.  Vịnh Hạ Long tập trung dày đặc các đảo đá có phong cảnh ngoạn mục và nhiều hang động đẹp nổi tiếng.Có rất nhiều nơi khác để cho du khách đến giải trí và thưởng thức các món ăn. Khi thời tiết tốt bạn sẽ có thể đi dạo trên vịnh bằng thuyền, hay làm một tour dạo quanh nơi đây. Bạn cũng có thể bơi lội nếu bạn thích, hay khám phá những vẻ đẹp của vùng vịnh nổi tiếng này. Vậy, tại sao không tìm cơ hội để đến với vịnh Hạ Long vào những ngày hè và khám phá một Hạ Long khác bằng chính cảm nhận của mình, một Hạ Long riêng bằng mùi vị và thị giác của bạn. Lưu ý: có hai đặc sản mà bạn nhất thiết phải thưởng thức đó là chả mực và ngao hấp.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Hạ Long*


*Cát Bà*

Khí hậu trên đảo Cát Bà mát mẻ, trong lành, thích hợp cho du lịch nghỉ dưỡng. Du khách có thể nghe tiếng sóng vỗ lên những bờ đá hằng đêm và tiếng gió với nhiều cung bậc ở nơi này: có tiếng gió thổi lồng lộng trên bờ đá ven biển, có tiếng gió vi vu trên đỉnh đèo, cũng lại có tiếng gió rít hoang dã, len lỏi qua những khe núi. 

Đến Cát Bà, du khách có thể thuê một chiếc tàu du lịch đi khắp vịnh Lan Hạ, ghé vào những bãi tắm lớn nhỏ thật đẹp với những cái tên ngộ nghĩnh: bãi Cát Cò, bãi Bến Bèo, bãi Cô Tiên... hoặc những hang động Trung Trang, Hoa Cương, Thiên Long để khám phá thiên nhiên kỳ thú.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Cát Bà* 


*Nha Trang*

Nha Trang là nơi được nhiều người chọn đến nhất trong mùa hè. Với vị thế nằm giữa 2 miền, Nha Trang là điểm đến kỳ vọng của du khách miền Nam và miền Bắc. Ở Nha Trang, khu du lịch 5 sao Vinpearl land - Hòn Ngọc Việt rất nổi tiếng và đi cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất Việt Nam (3km) cũng là một thử thách, trải nghiệm khá thú vị. Ngoài "đặc sản" tắm biển do có bờ biển dài và đẹp, nước biển trong, Nha Trang còn là nơi lý tưởng cho những màn lặn biển. Đi tàu đáy kính ngắm san hô, lặn biển và mặc áo phao dự tiệc nổi (rượu) trên biển là những "món" thật hấp dẫn mà du khách khó lòng bỏ qua khi du lịch biển Nha Trang.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin  du lịch Nha Trang*


*Đà Nẵng*

Biển Đà Nẵng đẹp và rất sạch với bãi cát mịn chạy dài. Du lịch biển Đà Nẵng, bạn có thể tranh thủ tham quan núi Ngũ Hành Sơn, làng nghề đá Non Nước. Đặc biệt, Bà Nà - Núi Chúa là một khu nghỉ mát cách trung tâm thành phố 40 km về phía Tây Nam, được ví như Đà Lạt của miền Trung.

*>> Thông tin du lịch Đà Lạt*


*Huế*

Huế không chỉ nổi tiếng với một hoàng cung lộng lẫy, với một cầu Trường Tiền nên thơ, hay một lăng tẩm uy nghiêm trầm mặt, Huế còn nổi tiếng với những món ăn cung đình, những món ăn bình dân.Còn nữa, Huế cũng không thể thiếu những ngôi chùa được mệnh danh là “quốc tự” một thời như Thiên Mụ, Thánh Duyên...

Hay dòng Hương giang thơ mộng như một dãi lụa xanh nằm vắt ngang cố đô, là nguồn sáng tác cho biết bao nhà văn nhà thơ, núi Ngự Bình, đồi Vọng Cảnh...Đi xa hơn ra khỏi kinh thành ta lại hòa mình vào thiên nhiên vào những mái nhà rường cổ kính, những ngôi làng cổ như Phước Tích... nơi lưu trữ những giá trị truyền thống bao đời nay, hay chiếc cầu ngói Thanh Toàn thanh thoát.
Ngoài các giá trị vật chất ấy Huế còn mang trong mình những giá trị văn hóa tinh thần đến lạ thường: nhã nhạc cung đình đầy uy nghi, một câu hò Huế nghe lắng đọng trên dòng Hương giang...

Hãy một lần về lại với Huế để cảm nhận một cố đô yên bình, nhẹ nhàng sâu lắng, cổ kính..và được lắng nghe một giọng nói cũng rất “Huế” đâu đó vọng lại.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Huế*


*Côn Đảo*

Không bị vướng bận bởi những ý nghĩ về quá khứ, thử hôm nào đó bạn đến với Côn Đảo với hành trình của một người khám phá, thưởng thức thiên nhiên hoang dã nơi đây. Biển xanh. Và những bãi cát trắng ở Hòn Bảy Cạnh, khung cảnh hoàng hôn tuyệt vời ở Bãi Nhát, hay lên một con tàu và buông câu ở một vùng biển xanh như ngọc…

Côn Đảo thơ mộng và bình yên. Côn Đảo cũng là nơi có nhiều món hải sản tuyệt vời. Côn Đảo thích hợp với những chuyến dã ngoại và tận hưởng thiên nhiên. Có rừng núi để khám phá. Có biển để bơi lặn và khám phá một thế giới lung linh dưới đại dương.Đặc biệt, món thịt dê thả núi ở Côn Đảo chắc chắn sẽ là món mà bạn sẽ còn mơ thấy ngay cả khi đã rời xa hòn đảo ngọc này.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Côn Đảo*


*Mũi Né*

Cách trung tâm thành phố Phan Thiết 22 km về hướng Đông Bắc, ở Mũi Né ngoài tắm biển, hòa mình trong khung cảnh đẹp, bạn cón có thể tham quan làng chài thuần chất Việt Nam. Trên hành trình từ TPHCM ra Mũi Né, bạn còn có thể kế hợp thăm viếng nhà ở của Mộng Cầm - một trong những người tình của Hàn Mạc Tử (nằm tại số nhà 300 đường Trần Hưng Đạo), thăm Trường Dục Thanh - nơi Bác Hồ từng dạy học, thăm Vạn Thủy Tú, thăm Lầu Ông Hoàng, ngắm tháp Pôshanư. Đặc biệt, những đồi cát ở Mũi Né cực đẹp, rất lý tưởng cho việc chụp ảnh lưu niệm, ảnh cưới và màn trượt cát cũng vui nhộn và cực kỳ hấp dẫn.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Mũi Né*


*Phú Quốc*

Phú Quốc là hòn đảo lớn nhất của Việt Nam, cũng là đảo lớn nhất trong quần thể 22 đảo nằm trong vịnh Thái Lan, thuộc tỉnh Kiên Giang. Đảo Phú Quốc cách thành phố Rạch Giá 120 km và cách thị xã Hà Tiên 45 km.

Được mệnh danh là Đảo Ngọc, Phú Quốc mê hoặc du khách với cảnh hoang dã của núi rừng, hùng vĩ của các thác nước, trong lành của các dòng suối, vẻ thơ mộng của những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp… tất cả như hòa quyện vào nhau như một bức tranh thủy mặc.

Đến đảo, bạn sẽ có những giây phút vô tư lự tắm tiên dưới dòng chảy của thác, cái đau không giống ai trong lần lặn bắt nhum, cảm giác thú vị khi thuê xe không cần thế chấp, hay nếu xe hết xăng, cứ thoải mái bỏ lại bên đường, sẽ có người đến lấy mà không mất mát gì.
Bạn có thể đến Phú Quốc bằng máy bay hay tàu từ Kiên Giang. Giá phòng ở đây từ 400.000 đồng/đêm. Giá các món ăn khá mắc.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Phú Quốc*

----------


## camnhu

Hãy tưởng tượng…

Một nơi….
….Không có giới hạn của không gian và thời gian
Trước mặt chỉ có bao la biển xanh vô tận
Dưới chân là cát trắng mịn màng trải dài đến muôn trùng
Sau lưng là ngút ngàn màu xanh nguyên sơ huyền bí
Nơi những sợi tơ trời giao hoà với mặt biển….

...Tiếng chim hót hòa vào tiếng sóng dạt dào đánh thức bạn
Mặt trời vàng đang mọc trên biển làm rạng ngời khuôn mặt
Rảo bước trong gió lồng lộng làm mát rượi tâm hồn bạn
Nơi không vướng bận ồn ào, nơi chỉ dành cho bạn


Nằm phía Nam của vịnh Nha Trang, cách bờ biển 5km, Hòn Tằm thực sự là một khu du lịch sinh thái nghỉ dưỡng quyến rũ. Hòn đảo này vẫn còn giữ được vẻ đẹp hoang sơ với khu rừng nhiệt đới xanh thẳm và một bờ biển mênh mông xanh trong. Những khu vườn xanh mát cuốn hút các giác quan nhờ sự phối hợp đầy tính nghệ thuật của thiết kế mang tính nhãn quan cao và những thực vật đầy hương sắc được lựa chọn kỹ.

*HÒN TẰM RESORT* tự hào được xem là “Khu Nghỉ Dưỡng Xanh” thân thiện với môi trường sử dụng năng lượng mặt trời, năng lượng gió, khí đốt thiên nhiên và nước mưa, khu nghỉ mát này và cả khu tổ hợp Hòn Tằm nói chung là một khu đặc biệt “xanh” nhưng vẫn đem đến sự thoải mái trong không gian đẳng cấp, hiện đại cho những vị khách khó tính nhất.
*HÒN TẰM RESORT* thực sự là một điểm đến lý tưởng cho những ai muốn có kỳ nghỉ trên đảo hằng mơ ước, một nơi tách biệt lãng mạn, một kỳ trăng mật, một cuộc khám phá, một đám cưới trên đảo kỳ thú, một lối thoát gắn liền với thiên nhiên hay chỉ đơn giản là một nơi thực sự đẳng cấp. Đến với *HÒN TẰM RESORT*, bạn có thể tham gia nhiều hoạt động giải trí thú vị trong khu dã ngoại như: leo núi, thám hiểm, lặn biển chiêm ngưỡng những dải san hô tuyệt đẹp, câu cá, thám hiểm rừng, chèo thuyền, bơi, đánh golf, tennis …hay chơi các môn thể thao cảm giác mạnh như: bay dù, lướt ván, mô tô nước…*TẰM RESORT* thực sự là một điểm đến lý tưởng cho những ai muốn có kỳ nghỉ trên đảo hằng mơ ước, một nơi tách biệt lãng mạn, một kỳ trăng mật, một cuộc khám phá, một đám cưới trên đảo kỳ thú, một lối thoát gắn liền với thiên nhiên hay chỉ đơn giản là một nơi thực sự đẳng cấp. Đến với *HÒN TẰM RESORT*, bạn có thể tham gia nhiều hoạt động giải trí thú vị trong khu dã ngoại như: leo núi, thám hiểm, lặn biển chiêm ngưỡng những dải san hô tuyệt đẹp, câu cá, thám hiểm rừng, chèo thuyền, bơi, đánh golf, tennis …hay chơi các môn thể thao cảm giác mạnh như: bay dù, lướt ván, mô tô nước…

ĐẶT TOUR : 0918672862

----------


## beanvatom

Cho em hoi Từ HN đi hòn tằm 2 lớn 1 nhỏ 3 tuổi hết nhiêu vậy để hè còn cân đối

----------


## ducbill00

> Cho em hoi Từ HN đi hòn tằm 2 lớn 1 nhỏ 3 tuổi hết nhiêu vậy để hè còn cân đối


Chắc gia đình bạn đã đi Nha Trang nhiều rồi đúng không, theo mình thì đi Nha Trang không nên đi nguyên hòm tằm, vì chỉ phù hợp với nghỉ dưỡng thui, nên kết hợp nhiều điểm tham quan khác của Nha Trang nữa hoặc kết hợp đi Đà Lạt với chương trình 5 ngày là thoải mái rồi. Bạn lên lịch thời gian đi, có đoàn khời hành ngày 11.5 có đi được cùng không mình ghép đoàn luôn cho (giá tầm 4,9 triệu chưa vé máy bay cho 1 người lớn) chưa có vé máy bay- bạn tự đặt hoặc mình giúp. call 0947661222 - Mình là Đức sẽ tư vấn cho bạn free.

----------


## hantt.163

*Với vị trí đẹp, phong cảnh hữu tình, Cô Tô đang là một địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn cho du khách mỗi dịp hè về.*

 

  	Toàn cảnh đảo Cô Tô

  	Cô  Tô là huyện đảo của tỉnh Quảng Ninh, cách Hạ Long khoảng 80km về hướng  Đông. Cô Tô nổi tiếng với rất nhiều bãi biển đẹp hoang sơ, bờ cát trắng  tinh, nước trong vắt và những rừng cây xanh ôm dọc bờ biển.
  	Với  một không gian thoáng mát, trong lành, Cô Tô là nơi lý tưởng cho bạn  nghỉ dưỡng, thư giãn hay cắm trại, vui đùa cùng bạn bè. Ngoài tắm biển,  các bạn còn có thể thăm quan rừng nguyên sinh, ngọn hải đăng, khu tưởng  niệm và tượng Hồ Chí Minh, cầu cảng, làng đánh cá, các vịnh biển, bãi đá  và các rặng san hô tự nhiên,...
  	Để  đến đảo Cô Tô, bạn sẽ mất khoảng 2 giờ đồng hồ đi tàu cao tốc từ cảng  Cái Rồng, Vân Đồn, Quảng Ninh. Từ cảng Cái Rồng, hàng ngày có 2 chuyến  tàu đi Cô Tô và ngược lại. Riêng sáng thứ Hai có tàu của quân đội, to và  đi nhanh hơn.
  	Nếu  xuất phát từ Hà Nội, bạn có thể đi xe buýt từ bến xe Hà Đông, Mỹ Đình,  Lương Yên đến thị trấn Cái Rồng (Vân Đồn - Quảng Ninh). Rồi tiếp tục di  chuyển bằng tàu để đến với Cô Tô.
  	Nghỉ  ngơi tại Cô Tô, bạn có thể thỏa sức tận hưởng không khí mát mẻ của gió  biển, ngắm nhìn khung cảnh trong xanh của trời biển Cô Tô hay đắm chìm  vào không gian lãng mạn của những bữa tiệc đêm trên biển,… Đừng bỏ lỡ Cô  Tô nếu bạn có ý định đi du lịch biển vào dịp hè này.


* 	Một số hình ảnh đẹp trên đảo Cô Tô:*




  

  

  

  	Những khung cảnh nên thơ của Cô Tô  

  	Bình minh trên đảo Cô Tô  

  	Hoàng hôn trên đảo Cô Tô  

  

  	Bãi Hồng Vàn  

  	Con đường tình yêu ở Cô Tô  

  

  

  	Không gian lãng mạn cho những bữa tiệc đêm trên biển   	(yume)

----------


## lovetravel

cô tô đẹp quá! lãng mạn nữa

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*6 hòn đảo lý tưởng cho mùa du lịch hè 2013 - Du lich he 2013*

*Đắm mình trong làn nước xanh, nắng vàng và sự yên tĩnh tuyệt đối là những gì du khách được tận hưởng.*
*
1. Nosy Be, Madagascar*

Từ hòn đảo nổi tiếng trong bộ phim hoạt hình Madagascar hướng ra ngoài khơi phía Tây Bắc, du khách sẽ tới một trong những điểm du lịch hoang dã thú vị và hoang sơ nhất thế giới. 

Hòn đảo Nosy Be có đầy đủ vẻ đẹp của vùng biển, đảo như nước trong xanh, không khí trong lành, và hệ động, thực vật phong phú, lại vừa ít người biết tới và rất yên tĩnh, vắng lặng. 


*2.	Đảo Phục Sinh, Chile*

Tới đảo Phục Sinh, du khách được khám phá một trong những điểm đến bí ẩn nhất hành tinh. Hòn đảo không chỉ sở hữu màu nước xanh ngắt mà còn có vô vàn bức tượng khổng lồ nhìn ra biển khơi. Chưa một nhà khoa học nào chứng minh được nguồn gốc và lý do người xưa tạo nên những kiệt tác này. 


*3.	Koh Tao, Thái Lan*

Koh Tao nằm trong khu vực vịnh Thái Lan là thiên đường của những ai yêu thích bộ môn lặn có bình dưỡng khí. Đây cũng là một trong những điểm lặn biển rẻ nhất thế giới và mực nước khá nông, hợp với người mới bắt đầu tập lặn. 


*4.	Moorea, Polynesia, Pháp*

Nhắc đến khu vực Polynesia, du khách lập tức nhớ ngay tới những ngôi nhà bungalow từ gỗ bên bờ nước trong xanh, rất hợp với kỳ nghỉ trăng mật. Moorea chính là điển hình cho vẻ đẹp ấy. Bên cạnh đó, du khách còn có cơ hội tham gia các bộ môn thể thao mạo hiểm hấp dẫn như lặn biển ngắm san hô, chèo thuyền kayak, đi bộ xuyên rừng…


*5.	Santorini, Hy Lạp*

Santorini là biểu tượng cho sự lãng mạn, với vẻ đẹp của những ngôi nhà trắng mái xanh, ban công hoa nở, nổi bật trên nền xanh của trời, nước Địa Trung Hải. 


*6.	Bora Bora, Polynesia, Pháp* 

Trong nhiều cuộc bình chọn của các chuyên trang du lịch vừa qua, Bora Bora đã chiếm vị trí đầu bảng. Hòn đảo này vừa sở hữu màu nước xanh cô-ban quyến rũ, vừa ngan ngát hương thơm của hoa Tirare hoang dã, lại vừa đầy đủ tiêu chuẩn quốc tế với nhiều khu resort xa hoa, tráng lệ. 


_Theo xzone_

----------


## huong_laclongquan

Mình thấy Quan Lạn cũng đẹp như biển Cô Tô mà, mùa hè này nếu đã quen thuộc với bãi tắm Cát Bà, Hạ Long thì đến Hải Hòa, Quan Lạn, hoặc xa hơn là vào Quy Nhơn cũng là một lựa chọn mới mẻ

----------


## vanhoainguyen

V con phong 2 phong 3 khach cho 27 + 28 /thang 4 
va 3 phong 2 khach cho 1 dem duy nhat vao 30/ 4 rat mong Trang ung ho 
rat mong phan hoi tu quy Cong ty va hop tac lau dai 
Tran Trong 


-----------------
Reservations
Van Nguyen 
Email : vanhoainguyen@outlook.com
Yahoo: vanhoainguyen
Skype: van.hoai.nguyen
Mobi   : 091.447.3857 

_"If you don't build up your life yourself, then someone else will HIRE you to build up their lives. "_

----------


## amianaonthebaynhatrang

Amiana Resort Chương Trình Khuyến Mãi Mùa Hè    "*AMAZING AMIANA* *SUMMER HOLIDAY* *PACKAGE* "

----------


## amianaonthebaynhatrang

Tại Amiana chúng tôi nâng niu và trân trọng từ những điều nhỏ nhất, thấu hiểu tinh tế đến từng chi tiết để chạm đến những mong muốn dù nhỏ nhất của khách. Đội ngũ Amiana sẽ mang lại những khoảnh khắc ngạc nhiên và lý thú cho khách trong suốt kỳ nghỉ. Cách trung tâm thành phố chỉ vài phút lái xe, Amiana hoàn toàn tách biệt khỏi sự ồn ào nhộn nhịp vốn có của đô thị. Tọa lạc tại “Hòn Rùa”, với góc nhìn ra vịnh Nha Trang xinh đẹp, với mặt nước lấp lánh pha lẫn với âm thanh nhẹ nhàng từ những chiếc thuyền lá của ngư dân hòa cùng âm thanh của những chiếc cọ trước gió dường như là sự ồn ào duy nhất xóa tan sự tĩnh lặng. Dù bạn đang thư giãn tại ban công hay đắm mình trong làn nước trong xanh của hồ bơi nước mặn, sự thanh bình và tĩnh lặng luôn hiện hữu ở khắp nơi.

----------


## hantt.163

*Lệ Giang - Trung Quốc, Yangon - Myanmar, Luang Pruabang - Lào cùng 2 địa  điểm khác tại châu Á là những điểm đến mới hấp dẫn nhất, hứa hẹn mang  đến cho du khách những trải nghiệm không thể nào quên.*
Bạn  đã quá chán ngán với những bãi biển và tham quan các con phố. Bạn muốn  ghé thăm các danh lam thắng cảnh, các khi di tích lịch sử, sau đó khám  phá các thành phố đẹp như tranh vẽ.

Châu  Á là một lục địa đa dạng và đầy bí ẩn, và mỗi quốc gia lại có những bét  độc đáo riêng về văn hoá, phong tục, ẩm thực. Hãy cùng chúng tôi liệt  kê 5 điểm đến cho mùa hè 2013 hứa hẹn sẽ mang lại cho du khách những  trải nghiệm mới mẻ.

*Lệ Giang, Trung Quốc*

Lệ  Giang là thành phố thuộc tỉnh Vân Nam với 800 năm lịch sử. Đến vơi Lệ  Giang du khách sẽ có dịp khám phá thị trấn cổ dọc hai bên bờ kênh rạch  với đường thuỷ dày đặc, các cửa hàng nhỏ cùng các quán coffee có view  đẹp tuyệt vời. Du khách chắc chắn không thể bỏ qua Mu Palace-quần thể du  lịch với những kiến trúc độc đáo. Để đến được đây du khách có thể đi  bằng xe điện hoặc thú vị hơn là thuê một con la ở làng Baisha gần đó.


Lệ Giang - Thị trấn bên sông.



Kiến trúc cổ kính.



Quán xá với view đẹp tuyệt vời.
 
*Yangon, My-an-ma*

Là  một thuộc địa cũ của Anh, Yangon là một trong những thành phố hiếm hoi ở  Châu Á vẫn giữ được sự cổ kính. Không có nhiều khách sạn cao cấp, không  có nhiều nhà hàng, Yangon nổi tiếng với những kiến trúc cổ tuyệt đẹp và  đường phố đầy màu sắc. Ngôi chùa Shewdagon nổi tiếng cao 325 fít đã có  2500 tuổi là di tích Phật giáo thiêng liêng. Một số điểm tham quan khác:  Paya Chaukhtatgyi – một trong những con đường Phật giáo lớn nhất thế  giới, Bogyoke Aung San-khu trợ sôi động nơi bạn có thể mua nhiều món quà  lưu niệm, Miến Điện- trung tâm nghệ thuật và đá quý.


Một góc Yangon


Những con đường rất thơ mộng


Thành phố về đêm
 
*Pondicherry, Ấn Độ
*
Đến  với Pondicherry bạn sẽ thấy thành phố này rất quen thuộc vì nó chính là  thành phố được nhắc tới trong bộ phim nổi tiếng của đạo diễn Lí An-Life  of Pi. Cách thành phố Chennai 160km về phía bắc, Pondicherry từng là  thuộc địa lớn nhất của Pháp, đó là lí do tại sao khách du lịch có thể  cảm nhận thấy sự ảnh hưởng mạnh mẽ của văn hoá Pháp trong các kiến trúc ở  đây. Đây là một thành phố thanh bình với những nhà thờ, đền thờ cổ  kính, quán cà phê phục vụ theo phong cách Châu Âu, vườn thực vật cho  những buổi dã ngoại…


Bãi biển đẹp tuyệt vời


Những ai đã xem phim Life of Pi hẳn không thể quên hình ảnh này
 *
Bira, In-đô-nê-xi-a*

Những  người yêu thích môn thể thao lặn chắc chắn sẽ rất vui mừng khi khám phá  ra Bira. Bira là một khu nghỉ dưỡng với những bãi biển hoang sơ bao  quanh bởi những vách đá. Các ngôi làng bao quanh đây nổi tiếng với những  thợ đóng tàu giỏi nhất In-đô-nê-xi-a. đến đây bạn có thể xem cách mà họ  đóng nên những con tàu theo phong cách Bugis. Với những người yêu thích  lặn thì không thể bỏ qua quần thể dưới biển với những sinh vật tuyệt  đẹp, tuy nhiên hãy cẩn thận vì việc gặp nhìn thấy cá mập hay cá voi  không phải là hiếm. Nếu không ưa thích mạo hiểm, bạn cũng có thể lênh  đênh trên những con thuyển đến thăm các đảo nhỏ xung quanh, nằm thư dãn  trên bãi cát trắng hay lãng mạn với người yêu trong các hang động đá  vôi.


Bãi biển với những con thuyền mang phong cách Bugis


Mãn nhãn đối với những ai yêu thích môn lặn
 *
Luang Pruabang, Lào*

Nằm  cách thủ đô Viêng Chăn 425 km di sản văn hoá thế giới đã được UNESCO  công nhận này dường như vẫn bị quên lãng trong suốt một thập kỉ qua. Đến  đây bạn sẽ được chứng kiến một phong tục rất lạ, đó là vào mỗi buổi  sáng sớm, các nhà sư sẽ đến các đền thờ và nhận thức ăn bố thí của người  dân. Du khách chắn chắn sẽ bất ngờ trước vẻ đẹp của Cung Điện Hoàng Gia  cổ-ngôi đền với mái được mạ vàng mang phong cách Pháp. Ngoài ra chúng  ta có một lựa chọn nữa đó là đu thuyền dọc sông Mê Kông và ghé thăm các  hang động Pak Ou.


Luang Pruabang nhìn từ trên cao


Cung Điện Hoàng Gia với mái mạ vàng


Phong tục tập quán đặc biệt ở nơi đây(tinmoi)

----------


## lovetravel

myanmar đẹp quá đi

----------


## bienvang

Việt Nam mình đẹp quá, có những bờ biển đẹp trải dài khắp từ Băc vào Nam .
Mình mong muốn có một chuyến đi xuyên việt để được trải nghiệm và khám phá đất nước nước Việt Nam mình các bạn ơi.

----------


## jimmytravel10

du lịch hè 2013 cùng công ty du lich Thái Dương
Đi du xuân, du lịch nghỉ dưỡng, nghỉ hè, tuần trang mật...hãy lên kế hoạch đi du lịch cùng du lịch *RAC Travel*. Các điểm du lịch nóng trong năm 2013 là:

1.Du lịch Nha Trang:

Biển Nha Trang luôn là một địa điểm ưa thích của khách du lịch trong kỳ nghỉ, trang mật...Sở hữu luồng khí hậu nhiệt đới chịu ảnh hưởng của đại dương vì thế nơi đây rất mát mẻ mặc dù ngoài Bắc đang rét lạnh. Hơn nữa nơi đây không bao giờ có bão vì bảo vệ nha trang có rất nhiều đảo lớn nhỏ bao quanh. Và chính những hòn đảo này chính là điểm nhấn chính cho du khách khi đi du lịch tại nha trang.

2. Du lịch Phú Quốc:

Phú Quốc là một hòn đảo nằm ở phía Nam Việt Nam. Nơi đây vẫn rất còn hoang sơ do ít bị con người khai thác. Cho nên đây là một trong những danh lam thắng cảnh của Việt Nam. Những cặp tình nhân đến đây để chụp ảnh lưu niệm, bãi cát trắng trải dài cùng với hàng dừa xanh. Đối với những người muốn xa chốn thành thị ồn ào thì đây chính là nơi thiên đường để nghỉ dưỡng.

3. Du lịch Đà Lạt:

Đà lạt thành phố của sương mù, của mộng mơ và những bài hát trữ tình. Nói đến Đà Lạt không thể không nói đến khí hậu nơi đây, nằm ở độ cao 1500m so với mực nước biển nên thời tiết trên đây rất dễ chịu. Quanh năm nhiệt độ trung bình chỉ ở khoảng 17oC. Do thời tiết lạnh nên sáng sớm ở Đà lạt thường có những đợt sương mù bao phủ cả thành phố càng làm thêm chất mộng mơ cho nơi đây. Đồi thông hai mộ, hồ Tuyền Lâm, chợ Đà Lạt ... là những danh lam thắng cảnh tại thành phố trên cao nghuyên này.

4. Du lịch Mũi Né:
Mũi Né là một địa danh du lịch nổi tiếng ở Phan Thiết - Bình Thuận. Nói đến Mũi Né chúng ta có thể biết đến những dải cồn cát cao bao quanh bờ biển.Tại đây các bạn có thể chơi các môn thể thao như lướt ván, lướt sóng, lặn xuống biển ngắm san hô hay ăn những món ăn thơm ngon của vùng biển này.

Bên cạnh các tour du lịch trong nước Công ty du lịch Thái Dương còn có các tour du lịch nước ngoài như Thái lan, Campuchia, MaCao, Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản...Các bạn có thể gọi cho chúng tôi theo số 093 277 9 703 để nắm bắt được lộ trình cũng như phải chuẩn bị những gì trước khi đi du lịch ở nước ngoài.

Một số bài tham khảo về du lịch Thái Lan, du lịch Campuchia, Du lịch Singapore...

CÔNG TY TNHH MTV DU LỊCH THÁI DƯƠNG -* RAC Travel*
Địa chỉ: 268 Cộng Hòa, F13, Quận Tân Bình, Tp Hồ Chí Minh, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: (+84) 08 62746427 // 08.66 846427
Fax: 
Website:www.ractravel.net - Email: ractravel@yahoo.com

----------


## danangxanhbn

> Hãy tưởng tượng…
> 
> Một nơi….
> ….Không có giới hạn của không gian và thời gian
> Trước mặt chỉ có bao la biển xanh vô tận
> Dưới chân là cát trắng mịn màng trải dài đến muôn trùng
> Sau lưng là ngút ngàn màu xanh nguyên sơ huyền bí
> Nơi những sợi tơ trời giao hoà với mặt biển….Đính kèm 2896
> 
> ...


Bài viết khá hay. Liên hệ đặt tour Cù Lao Chàm để thưởng thức những đặc sản Cù Lao Chàm với các chương trình tour biển đảo :  
Open tour Cù Lao Chàm , Đà Nẵng Cù Lao Chàm trong ngày

*Tour du lịch Cù lao Chàm 1 ngày*
_Ra đảo Cù lao Chàm - một cụm đảo với 8 hòn đảo nhỏ để khám phá sườn đồi là một niềm vui thú mới đối với cư dân Hội An và du khách. Bỏ qua những bãi cát dài trắng mịn phản chiếu ngũ sắc trong nắng sớm, xỏ giày leo lên những sườn đồi, bạn như được thiên nhiên bao bọc trong sắc xanh của lá, những đóm hồng của cây ngô đồng và hơi lạnh của đá. Trên 8 hòn đảo nhỏ, mỗi nơi có mỗi điều kỳ thú khác. 

Tuy nhiên, chỉ cần đi theo con đường nhựa cấp phối quanh lưng đảo Hòn Lao, bạn không chỉ tận hưởng trời nước mênh mông mà còn khám phá thế giới tự nhiên vô cùng đa dạng, phong phú. Cù lao Chàm luôn là điểm đến lý thú cho những ai yêu thích vùng sinh thái biển mà thiên nhiên nơi đây ban tặng.
KHỞI HÀNH TẠI ĐÀ NẴNG SÁNG:
07h30 : Đón quý khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đến cảng Cửa Đại. 
08h15 : Đến cảng Cửa Đại làm thủ tục.
08h30 : Lên thuyền khởi hành đi Cù Lao Chàm. 
08h50 : Thuyền cập bến Bãi Làng – Cù Lao Chàm. Tham quan khu dân cư Bãi Làng, Khu bảo tồn Biển, Âu thuyền, chùa Hải Tạng, tự do mua sắm đặc sản tươi.
10h00 : Thuyền về khu DLST Bãi Ông (thay trang phục thu xếp hành lí)
10h30 : Lên thuyền đi lặn ngắm san hô bằng kính lặn tại Bãi Xếp hoặc Hòn Dài.
11h30: Về lại khu DLST Bãi Ông  ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi, tắm biển, tắm nắng.
14h00 : Rời Cù Lao Chàm
14h20 : Đến cảng Cửa Đại, khởi hành về lại Đà Nẵng
15h30 : Trả khách về điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình

Xin Qúy Khách vui lòng liên hệ để có giá tốt nhất.
Hotphone : 0974.81.81.06 - 0928.25.98.89
Yêu cầu dịch vụ: kinhdoanh@danangxanh.com_

----------


## jimmytravel10

ok , Hè 2013 mình đi đâu ah

----------


## hoanguyen279

Bên mình nhận tổ chức các tour du lịch hè 2013 giá rẻ, chất lượng dịch vụ hoàn hảo!
Bạn nào có nhu cầu du lịch hoặc hợp tác thì alo nhé:
*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*
*Vũ Xuân Minh*
Phòng Điều hành Du Lịch 
*****
Công ty đầu tư thương mại và du lịch Phú Minh
Add         :  198 Trần Quang Khải, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.
   2/3 Trần Qúy Kiên – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội
Tell          : 04.6269 6344  – 04.37567 345
Fax          :  04.3756 9214
Mobile :  *0919.800.263 – 0972.405.898*
Yahoo    :   Xuanminh1102
Email       :  Xuanminh1102@gmail.com
Website :  phuminhtravel.com
Chương trình: TOUR DU LỊCH TRONG NƯỚC Hotline: 0919.800.263

----------


## danangxanhbn

*Tour Cù Lao Chàm 2 ngày
Cù Lao Chàm*_ là một di tích văn hoá lịch sử gắn với sự hình thành và phát triển của đô thị thương cảng Hội An. Cù Lao Chàm bao gồm 8 đảo: Hòn Lao, Hòn Dài, Hòn Mồ, Hòn Khô mẹ, Hòn Khô con, Hòn Lá, Hòn Tai, Hòn Ông.Cù Lao Chàm còn có các tên gọi khác như Puliciam, Chiêm Bất Lao, Tiên Bích La. Với hệ động thực vật phong phú và những di tích lịch sử hàng trăm năm trước, Cù Lao Chàm được UNESCO công nhận là Khu dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới (29-5-2009)._
*Ngày 01: ĐÀ NẴNG - CÙ LAO CHÀM*
*07h15:* Đón khách tại  điểm hẹn.
*08h30:* Tàu  khởi hành đi Cù Lao Chàm.
* 09h00:* Tàu đến Cù Lao Chàm.Tham quan _Khu bảo tồn biển, Khu dân cư Bãi Làng, Âu thuyền, Chùa Hải Tạng, chợ Tân Hiệp_ và mua sắm. Du khách tham gia chương trình lặn và ngắm san hô, sinh vật biển.
*11h00:* Tham quan khu du lịch sinh thái Bãi Chồng, ăn trưa tại Bãi Chồng nghỉ ngơi, tắm nắng, đi tản bộ.
*15h00:*Tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi bãi biển vui nhộn
*18h00:* Ăn tối tại Bãi Chồng, nghỉ ngơi, tham gia các hoạt động lửa trại, Thi văn nghệ và trò chơi có thưởng.( Dành cho đoàn từ 30 khách trở lên ) ăn khuya du mục.
*22h00:* Ngủ đêm trên bãi biển bằng bộ lều ngủ du lịch.

*Ngày 02: CÙ LAO CHÀM - ĐÀ NẴNG*
*06h00:* Báo thức thể dục, dùng điểm tâm.Tắm biển, tắm nắng, dạo biển. Đi bộ ngắm cảnh, thăm làng cá Bãi Hương-Chùa Ngọc Hương.
*09h30:* Tạm biệt Cù Lao Chàm. Về Hội An
*10h00:* Đến cảng Cửa Đại, lên xe về lại Đà Nẵng.
*10h30:* Đưa khách về điểm đón ban đầu. Chào tạm biệt kết thúc tour.
Tour du lich cu lao cham | Tour cu lao cham | Tour Cù Lao Chàm 1 ngày
*ĐÀ NẴNG XANH - CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH CÓ MỘT KỲ NGHỈ THÚ VỊ !*
*Xin Qúy Khách vui lòng liên hệ để có giá tốt nhất.*
* Hotphone : 0974.81.81.06 - 0928.25.98.89
Yêu cầu dịch vụ: kinhdoanh@danangxanh.com*

----------


## gvtgtkH

Bac post bài bá đạo quá. Thông tin nhiều vậy.
Em cảm ơn Bác nhiều nha. Nhưng thông tin có chuẩn không vậy?
Ai có chuyên môn comment thêm giúp em với.
Cảm ơn cả nhà.
Best regards.

----------


## phamtoan

*BẢNG GIÁ TOUR DU LỊCH HÈ 2013*
*Giảm ngay 5 % giá tour cho các đơn vị đặt vé đòan*
*Cung cấp dịch vụ : Vé tàu, máy bay, bus nam ninh, hướng dẫn viên, phòng khách sạn*

*STT*
* CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH*
*P.TIỆN*
*T.GIAN*
* ĐẦU TUẦN*
*CUỐI TUẦN*

01
 Ha Noi - Ha Long - Tuan Châu
Ôtô
2N/1Đ
1.250.000
1.368.000

02
 Ha Noi - Cat Ba – vinh Lan Ha
Ôtô+Phà
2N/1Đ
1.388.000
1.588.000

03
 Hà Nội - Vân Đồn - Quan Lan
Ôtô+Tàu
3N/1Đ
1.916.000
   2.250.000

04
 Hà Nội – Đồ Sơn – Hòn Dáu
Ôtô
2N/1Đ
998.000
1.258.000

05
 Hà Nội - Sầm Sơn - Hà Nội
Ôtô
4N/3Đ
1.650.000
1.950.000

06
 Hà Nội - Biển Hải Hòa (Tĩnh Gia)
Ôtô
3N/2Đ
1.656.000
1.848.00

07
 Hà Nội - Sapa - Cát Cát - Hàm Rồng
Tàu
2N/3Đ
1.089.000
1.268.000

08
 Hà Nội - Hạ Long - Tuần Châu
Ôtô
3N/2Đ
1.590.000
1.950.000

09
 Hà Nội - Vân Đồn - Quan Lạn
Ôtô+Tàu
3N/2Đ
1.916.000
2.130.000

11
 Hà Nội - Trà Cổ - Móng Cái
Ô tô
3N/2Đ
1.451.000
1.601.000

13
 Hà Nội - Sầm Sơn - Hà Nội
Ôtô
3N/2Đ
1.329.000
1.450.000

15
 Hà Nội - Bãi Lữ Resort - Hà Nội
Ôtô
3N/2Đ
2.568.00
2.868.000

16
 Hà Nội - Hạ Long - Cát Bà - Hà Nội
Ôtô+Tàu
3N/2Đ
1.660.000
1.980.000

18
 Hà Nội - Cửa Lò - Quê Bác - Hà Nội
Ôtô
4N/3Đ
2.095.000
2.250.000

19
 Hà Nội - Thiên Cầm - Ngã Ba Đồng Lộc
Ôtô
3N/2Đ
  2.338.000
2.558.000

20
 Hà Nội – Huế - Biển Lăng Cô
Tàu hỏa
5N/4Đ
2.548.000
2.758.000

21
 Sunspa Resort - Phong Nha - Thiên Đường
Ôtô
3N/4Đ
2.586.000
2.758.000

23
 Hà Nội - Phú Quốc - Hà Nội
Máy bay
3N/2Đ
1.716.000
1.980.000

25
 Hà Nội – Linh trườg Eureka
Ôtô
3N/2Đ
1.968.000
2.350.000

26
Hà Nội – Tam đảo
Ôtô
2N/1Đ
979.000
1.250.000

27
 Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Đà Lạt - Hà Nội
Máy bay
4N/3Đ
2.599.000
2.788.000

28
 Hà Nội - Tây Nguyên - Buôn Ma Thuột
Máy bay
4N/3Đ
3.259.000
3.459.000

31
 Hà Nội - Huế - Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Bà Nà
Tàu hỏa
4N/4Đ
2.478.000
2.980.000

33
 Sài Gòn – phú quốc – đại nam  -vũng tàu
Máy bay
5N/4Đ
3.998.000
4.215.000



* Giá trên áp dụng cho đoàn 40 khách trở lên và có thể thay đổi tại thời điểm đặt tour*
*< Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ sớm để có giá rẻ nhất và chất lượng dịch vụ tốt nhất >*
*Chi tiết liên hệ: Toảnphạm: 0982 6180 87 ~ 0936 418 687*
*TOUR BAO GỒM:*
1. Xe ôtô đời mới, máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại, đưa đón thăm quan theo chương trình
2. Khách sạn 2* - 3* hoặc tương đương, vị trí trung tâm ngủ 02-04người/phòng
3. Mức ăn chính: 100.000 - 120.000vnđ/suất, mức ăn phụ: 30.000vnđ/suất
4. Vé tham quan thắng cảnh, vé đò, thuyền, cáp treo theo chương trình
5. Hướng dẫn viên: Nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm, phục vụ suốt hành trình
6. Nước uống trên xe 01chai 300ml/người/ngày, khăn lạnh, , đồ y tế,..
7. Bảo hiểm du lịch mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000vnđ/người/vụ
8. Thủ tục làm xuất nhập cảnh, giấy thông hành
*KHÔNG BAO GỒM:* 
1. Thuế VAT, đồ uống, giặt là, điện thoại, nghỉ phòng đơn,…
2. Các chi phí chi tiêu cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình…
3. Vé máy bay, Vé tàu hỏa, Vé tàu cao tốc cánh ngầm
*GIÁ TOUR CHO TRẺ:*
1. Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí (ăn ngủ chung với bố mẹ)
2. Từ 5-10 tuổi tính 50% giá tour (ăn riêng, ngủ cùng bố mẹ)
3. Từ 11 trở lên tuổi tính 100% giá tour bằng người lớn

----------


## tuyenchauhotel

Chương trình khuyến mãi chào đón hè 2013 . Giảm giá 10% cho đoàn từ 30 khách trở lên (đón tại TP Hà Nội)

 Bãi biển Sầm Sơn thuộc thị xã Sầm Sơn, tỉnh Thanh Hóa, cách thành phố Thanh Hóa 16km. Bờ biển dài, bằng phẳng, phong cảnh hùng vĩ, đã được người Pháp khai thác từ năm 1906. Biển Sẩm Sơn là bãi biển đẹp mà thiên nhiên ban tặng cho dải đất cuối cùng của dãy núi Trường Lệ, một phong cảnh sơn thuỷ hữu tình. Tiếng sóng vỗ cùng tiếng vi vút của thông reo bên cạnh những ngôi đền cổ như: đền Độc Cước, chùa Cô Tiên sẽ dẫn du khách vào khung cảnh thần tiên nơi trần thế. Hãy đến để cảm nhận được hết sự thú vị của vùng du lịch biển này.
    Ngôi Sao- Tuyền Châu là một trong số rất ít khách sạn được sở du lịch thanh hóa chứng nhận đạt tiêu chuẩn 2 sao với 70 phòng ngủ tiện nghi. Vị trí mặt biển bãi tắm C
     Khách sạn có 400 chỗ ngồi gồm 2 phòng ăn chính và 2 phòng điều hòa phục vụ quý khách với các món ăn hải sản với đầu bếp Hà Nội có trên 18 năm kinh nghiệm.
     Ngoài ra chúng tôi có các chưong trình phục vụ quý khách miễn phí như: karaoke, CLB Bi-a, Internet Wifi và chương trình giao lưu ca nhạc đặc sắc
     Chúng tôi có các trang thiết bị hiện đại , sang trọng giúp quý khách cảm thấy thoải mái nhất trong thời gian quý khách lưu trú ở khách sạn chúng tôi, chúng tôi chuyên tổ chức các tour du lịch cho khách đoàn, khách lẻ với giá rẻ phục vụ nhiệt tình chu đáo.
     Khách sạn Ngôi Sao- Tuyền Châu, điểm dừng chân lý tưởng, sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho quý khách khi đi du lịch tại Sầm Sơn.
     Hãy đến với Ngôi Sao- Tuyền Châu để tận hưởng không gian thú vị và hấp dẫn.
 Ngày 1: Hà Nội – Sầm Sơn
 -7h sáng xe đón quý khách tại điểm tập kết
 -Ăn sáng tại Phủ Lý ( tự túc )
 - Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan đền Bà Triệu
 -11h trưa đến khách sạn Ngôi Sao – Tuyền Châu tại Sầm sơn
 -Quý khách nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa tại khách sạn
 -12h30 nhận phòng .
 -Chiều tự do tắm biển , tham gia CLB Billỉad miễn phí
 -18h30 Ăn tối tại khách sạn, giao lưu ca nhạc
 Ngày 2: Ăn sáng tại Khách sạn
 -Quý khách đi chợ hải sản mua đặc sản địa phương
 -Tự do tắm biển
 -11h ăn trưa tại khách sạn
 -12h Trả phòng , lên xe về Hà nội
 - Dừng chân tại cầu Hàm Rồng, quý khách chọn mua dừa, dứa, nem chua...
 -Xe trả quý khách tại cơ quan , kết thúc chuyến du lịch thú vị.
 Liên hệ:

 VPDD: số 5/ 563 Đường Giải Phóng, Hoàng Mai- Hà Nội

 Mrs Liên DĐ: 0975 656 626 Fax: 043 864 7953

 mail: tuyenchau_hotel@yahoo.com.vn - tuyenchau.hotel@gmail.com

 Tại Sầm Sơn : 145 Hồ Xuân Hương Hotline : Mrs Tuyết 0988 365 288

 Website: www.samsonhotel.com.vn

----------


## tuyenchauhotel

Chương trình khuyến mãi chào đón hè 2013 . Giảm giá 10% cho đoàn từ 30 khách trở lên (đón tại TP Hà Nội)

 Bãi biển Sầm Sơn thuộc thị xã Sầm Sơn, tỉnh Thanh Hóa, cách thành phố Thanh Hóa 16km. Bờ biển dài, bằng phẳng, phong cảnh hùng vĩ, đã được người Pháp khai thác từ năm 1906. Biển Sẩm Sơn là bãi biển đẹp mà thiên nhiên ban tặng cho dải đất cuối cùng của dãy núi Trường Lệ, một phong cảnh sơn thuỷ hữu tình. Tiếng sóng vỗ cùng tiếng vi vút của thông reo bên cạnh những ngôi đền cổ như: đền Độc Cước, chùa Cô Tiên sẽ dẫn du khách vào khung cảnh thần tiên nơi trần thế. Hãy đến để cảm nhận được hết sự thú vị của vùng du lịch biển này.
    Ngôi Sao- Tuyền Châu là một trong số rất ít khách sạn được sở du lịch thanh hóa chứng nhận đạt tiêu chuẩn 2 sao với 70 phòng ngủ tiện nghi. Vị trí mặt biển bãi tắm C
     Khách sạn có 400 chỗ ngồi gồm 2 phòng ăn chính và 2 phòng điều hòa phục vụ quý khách với các món ăn hải sản với đầu bếp Hà Nội có trên 18 năm kinh nghiệm.
     Ngoài ra chúng tôi có các chưong trình phục vụ quý khách miễn phí như: karaoke, CLB Bi-a, Internet Wifi và chương trình giao lưu ca nhạc đặc sắc
     Chúng tôi có các trang thiết bị hiện đại , sang trọng giúp quý khách cảm thấy thoải mái nhất trong thời gian quý khách lưu trú ở khách sạn chúng tôi, chúng tôi chuyên tổ chức các tour du lịch cho khách đoàn, khách lẻ với giá rẻ phục vụ nhiệt tình chu đáo.
     Khách sạn Ngôi Sao- Tuyền Châu, điểm dừng chân lý tưởng, sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho quý khách khi đi du lịch tại Sầm Sơn.
     Hãy đến với Ngôi Sao- Tuyền Châu để tận hưởng không gian thú vị và hấp dẫn.
 Ngày 1: Hà Nội – Sầm Sơn
 -7h sáng xe đón quý khách tại điểm tập kết
 -Ăn sáng tại Phủ Lý ( tự túc )
 - Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan đền Bà Triệu
 -11h trưa đến khách sạn Ngôi Sao – Tuyền Châu tại Sầm sơn
 -Quý khách nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa tại khách sạn
 -12h30 nhận phòng .
 -Chiều tự do tắm biển , tham gia CLB Billỉad miễn phí
 -18h30 Ăn tối tại khách sạn, giao lưu ca nhạc
 Ngày 2: Ăn sáng tại Khách sạn
 -Quý khách đi chợ hải sản mua đặc sản địa phương
 -Tự do tắm biển
 -11h ăn trưa tại khách sạn
 -12h Trả phòng , lên xe về Hà nội
 - Dừng chân tại cầu Hàm Rồng, quý khách chọn mua dừa, dứa, nem chua...
 -Xe trả quý khách tại cơ quan , kết thúc chuyến du lịch thú vị.
 Liên hệ:

 VPDD: số 5/ 563 Đường Giải Phóng, Hoàng Mai- Hà Nội

 Mrs Liên DĐ: 0975 656 626 Fax: 043 864 7953

 mail: tuyenchau_hotel@yahoo.com.vn - tuyenchau.hotel@gmail.com

 Tại Sầm Sơn : 145 Hồ Xuân Hương Hotline : Mrs Tuyết 0988 365 288

 Website: www.samsonhotel.com.vn

----------


## daianevent

Mùa hè này chỉ có ra biển là xướng nhất thôi. Các bác cho e hỏi đi 1 nhóm 4 người ra Cát Bà 2 ngày 1 đêm thì chi phí trung bình khoảng bao nhiêu

----------


## thuyvy_1502

*Công ty TNHH**Mybay 
* 








*Công ty TNHH Mybay* *Công ty TNHH Mybay* là một công ty chuyên về đặt vé máy bay và đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế . Với đội ngũ nhân viên dày dạn kinh nghiệm, với sức trẻ và sự năng động, chúng tôi cam kết đem lại cho quý khách những dịch vụ tối ưu nhất hiện nay . Với hệ thống book phòng và khách sạn online Mybay.vn, quý khách dễ dàng lên lịch trình cho chuyến đi của mình. Hãy để hành trình của quý vị them phần thú vị, hấp dẫn cùng Mybay.vn

*Hiện nay công ty chúng tôi có một số dịch vụ như sau :*
 -* Đặt vé máy bay, đưa đón sân bay* *miễn phí** từ các thành phố lớn như Hà Nội  và Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh . Chỉ với 1 đoàn khách từ 4 người trở lên , vé khứ hồi cho tất cả các chặng. Chúng tôi cam kết đưa hoặc đón sân bay bằng đội xe riêng của công ty . Các loại xe được sử dụng như Civic , innova , vios , fortuner , space 50 chỗ cho các đoàn khách...*



- *Ngoài ra tại phía thành phố Hồ Chí Minh , khi sử dụng dịch vụ đưa đón sân bay**Miễn phí** , quý khách hàng sẽ được phục vụ các bữa ăn hấp dẫn và* *miễn phí** với đầy đủ các chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết để có đủ sức khoe cho 1 chuyến bay dài . Trên xe có nhân viên của công ty theo hỗ trợ khách hàng về hành lý cũng như các yêu cầu khác*
*Các bữa ăn của chúng tôi bao gồm :
* *- Người lớn : 1 phần Hambuger bò hoặc gà + 1 phần nước tự chọn**
**- Trẻ em : 1 phần cháo dinh dưỡng + sữa* 
 
*Tưng bừng khai trương , nghỉ đêm Phú Quốc miễn phí**Chào mừng Mybay.vn ra đời , tưng bừng khuyến mãi ngày hè. Với giải thưởng cực kỳ hấp dẫn như sau :*
*- Giải đặc biệt : 1 cặp vé dành cho 2 người nghỉ 3 đêm tại resort 4 sao tại Phú Quốc . 1 cặp vé khứ hồi TpHCM hoặc Hà Nội đi Phú QUốc của Vietnam Airlines dành cho 2 người.

- Giải nhất : 1 cặp vé dành cho 2 người , nghỉ 2 đêm tại resort 4 sao Phú Quốc . 1 cặp vé khứ hồi TpHCM hoặc Hà Nội đi Phú Quốc của Vietnam Airlines


- Giải khuyến khích : 1 cặp vé khứ hồi TpHCM hoặc Hà Nội đi Phú Quốc dành cho 2 người của Vietnam Airlines
*
*Tổng giải thưởng trên 50.000.000 đồng* 

*Hình thức khuyến mại :*
Quý khách vào hệ thống đặt phòng và vé máy bay*  online*  của *Mybay* là Mybay.vn . Sau khi đặt phòng hoặc vé máy bay thành công, quý khách sẽ nhận được 1 đơn hàng bao gồm thông tin sản phẩm quý khách đặt mua và mã đơn hàng sẽ được gửi vào email quý khác. Quý khách lưu lại đơn hàng của quý khách. Công ty sẽ quay số trúng thưởng , giải thưởng trao quý khách sẽ căn cứ trên mã đơn hàng của quý khách.

Thời gian khuyến mãi : *từ ngày 20 tháng 6 đến 20 tháng 7 năm 2013*
Chi tiết khuyến mãi quý khách xem trên trang *Mybay.vn* 
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ : *0164.745.5280* hoặc *Mybay.vn* 





*Công ty TNHH Mybay - Chuyên đặt phòng khách sạn , vé máy bay nội địa và quốc tế . Tư vấn du lịch miễn phí
Địa chỉ : 6N cư xá Phan Đăng Lưu - P3 - Bình Thạnh - TpHCM
Hotline 24/24 : 0164.745.5280 *

----------


## cuumuoi51

Thích thật!!

----------


## cuumuoi51

Thích thật!! Mình muốn đi du lịch !!!!

----------


## dungle

Mình săn được vé máy bay giá rẻ đi malaysia vé khứ hồi 9USD rùi. Thật hạnh phúc  :dance: 
mai(28/62013) là hết thời hạn chương trình rùi,ai  đam mê vẻ đẹp huyền bí của malaysia thì nhanh tay săn nhé

----------


## vivitravel

bạn Dungle, chúc mừng nhá, mà bạn mua ở đâu vậy, thích thật đó

----------


## radikove0306

bài này hay thật, up lên hộ nhé

----------


## anhoanggia

Phan Thiết Mũi Né nơi được mệnh danh nổi tiếng với nhiều cái nhất : diện tích thanh long lớn nhất, khu vực nhiều resort nhất, nước mắm ngon nhất, nơi bạn hòa mình vào làn nước biển mát lạnh, trong lành, nơi bạn nhìn ngắm những khung cảnh hài hòa giữa núi cao và biển rộng, những làng chài, ngư dân đánh bắt hải sản. Nơi bạn tìm hiểu những di tích lịch sử nổi tiếng, di tích văn hóa gắn liền với 1 trong 54 dân tộc Việt Nam. Hãy tìm hiểu mảnh đất nắng gió với sự mát mẻ của làn gió biển được khám phá từ 1995 qua tour giảm giá Phan Thiết Mũi Né còn 798,000
TRAVELDEAL CHO CHUYẾN TOUR THÊM HẠNH PHÚC!

----------


## mybaby

mình có biết địa điểm cấm trại ở bình dương hình như là khu du lịch mắt xanh thì phải, các bạn có thể tìm hiểu thử xem sao. mình có thấy 1 số hình ảnh các hoạt động của họ đăng trên facebook. Các bạn cùng xem nhe.!!!

----------


## mybaby

tham khao thêm nhé

----------


## kimthuy

Du lịch giá rẻ tại hottour.vn

----------


## yeubien_o0o

Sapa đẹp quá, mùa đông muốn lên đây, cảm giác lạnh tê người đã gì đâu

----------


## ha.vietrantour

*CN CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH VÀ THỂ THAO VIỆT NAM (VIETRAN TOUR)* 
* * Địa chỉ: Tòa nhà Vietran Tour, 17 - 19 đường Hoàng Diệu, Phường 12, Quận 4, Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh, Việt Nam.* 
* * Đ*  * i ệ n tho ạ i+84 8) 39438777 - (+84 8) 39434820  * Fax+84 8) 39434822 * 
* Web: *   *  vietrantour.net *  
* DD: 0973 207 448 ( HÀ)* 
* BANGKOK-PATTAYA 6N5D GIÁ 8 900 000 VND*  

*Lịch khởi hành Tháng 8 Thái Lan 6N5D:  3, 4, 5, 6, 10, 11, 12, 13, 25, 31/8*
*Phụ thu lễ 2/9 áp dụng cho đoàn khởi hành 31/8: 1.000.000 vnd/khách* 

Tour Thái Lan cao cấp khách sạn 4* Bangkok và 5* Pattaya, hãng hàng không 5*, _hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được mua sắm thỏa thích tại thủ đô Bangkok, vui chơi giải trí tại thành phố nghỉ mát Pattaya, tắm biển tại đảo san hô, Tham quan vườn thú hoang dã lớn nhất châu Á, Khao Chee Chan, Hoàng cung ngũ thế hoàng, Dạo thuyền trên sông Chao pharay huyền thoại, tham quan chùa Phật vàng, Phật 04 mặt linh thiêng. Bảo tàng Erawan,_*khám phá Thế Giới Thu Nhỏ Mini Siam – Những Kì Quan Thế Giới thu nhỏ*, tham quan đỉnh núi cao nhất Pattaya - Nơi thờ *Tượng Đô Đốc Hải Quân* - Ngắm nhìn cảnh biển Pattaya lung linh huyền ảo về đêm, tham gia *ĐỐT PHÁO TRUYỀN THỐNG* - nguyện cầu bình an, may mắn trong cuộc sống
_Quý khách có thể được xem show của các nghệ sĩ chuyển giới ANCAZA đẹp nhất Thái Lan…_
 .Đặc biệt quí khách sẽ tham quan *Chợ nổi Damnoen Saduak*- nằm cách Thủ đô Bangkok 110km về phía Nam, là nơi thu hút khá đông du khách khi đến với “thiên đường mua sắm” Thái Lan. 


CHƯƠNG TRÌNH CỤ THỂ:

*Ngày 1: Tp. Hồ Chí Minh – Bangkok:  * 
*Hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại Cổng số D1 (ga  đi Quốc Tế) phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất  làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay sang Bangkok. Tại phi trường quốc tế Suvarnabhumi, xe và hướng dẫn viên địa phương đón và đưa Quý khách về nhận phòng khách sạn tiêu 4* Royal Benja( hoặc tương đương ) . Tự do sinh hoạt và nghỉ ngơi.* 
*Ngày 2: Bangkok – dạo tàu Chaopraya – đên Voi ba đầu – Pattaya:  * 

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Trả phòng. Đoàn đi đến viếng *đền San Phra  Phrom* –nơi có tượng *Thần Brahma 4 mặt* mà người Thái tin rằng sẽ mang lại thịnh vượng, may mắn, sức khỏe và hạnh phúc. Tiếp tục tham quan *Bảo Tàng Erawan* – nơi trưng bày các cổ vật và thần voi 3 đầu. Sau đó Xe đưa Qúy kháchtham quan Trung tâm đồ da, Sau đó khởi hành đi Pattaya, trên đường tham quan *Công viên đá hóa thạch ngàn năm*.
 Đoàn dùng cơm trưa với *món lẩu suki truyền thống Thailand*.Đến *Pattaya*, xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng tiêu chuẩn *khách sạn5* Jomtien* 
*Palm Beach*.
 Dùng bữa tối. Khám phá Pattaya về đêm cùng HDV địa phương với những chương trình hiếu kỳ có 1 không 2 của Thái Lan ( chi phí tự túc).

*Ngày 3: Pattaya – đảo Coral – Mini Siam – Alcaza Show:  * 

Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Sau đó khởi hành ra *Đảo Coral* bằng tàu cao tốc. Tự do tắm biển và tham gia các trò chơi như nhảy dù, jet-ski, lặn biển... (chi phí tự túc).
 Trở về đất liền. Dùng cơm trưa .Xe đưa quý khách tham quan *Tượng Phật lớn nhất thế giới* được khắc trên đỉnh núi *Khao Chee Jan* bằng 999kg vàng.Núi Khao Chee Chan khắc hình đức Phật bằng vàng được khác bằng tia laser cao 130m. Bức hình là sự kết hợp nghệ thuật truyền thống  Sukhothai và Lanna cổ xưa, được khắc vào năm 1996 trong dịp mừng 50 năm ngày Đức Vua trị vì.

*Quý Khách được tự do khám phá Thế Giới Thu Nhỏ Mini Siam – Những Kì Quan Thế Giới thu nhỏ*. Tiếp đó xe đưa quý khách lên tham quan đỉnh núi cao nhất Pattaya - Nơi thờ *Tượng Đô Đốc Hải Quân* - Ngắm nhìn cảnh biển Pattaya lung linh huyền ảo về đêm, tham gia *ĐỐT PHÁO TRUYỀN THỐNG* - nguyện cầu bình an, may mắn trong cuộc sống.

 Quý khách dùng cơm chiều. Buổi tối quý khách thưởng chức Chương trình Ca múa nhạc đặc sắc với sân khấu hoành tráng, hiện đại nhất tại Thái Lan *Alcazar Show* do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính xinh đẹp biểu diễn. Về khách sạn tự do sinh hoạt về đêm.


*Ngày 4: Pattaya – Safari World – Bangkok:  * 

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Trả phòng khách sạn. Khởi hành về *Bangkok*. Tiếp tục tham quan *Trại Rắn Hòang Gia Thái Lan* (Snake Farm), quý khách đuợc xem màn trình diễn múa Rắn, lấy nọc Rắn… và được nghe các Trình dược viên người Thái gốc Việt chuyên nghiệp giới thiệu những lọai thuốc gia truyền được tinh chế từ Rắn - sản phẩm độc quyền của Trại Rắn. Tham quan Vườn Bướm – nơi trưng bày và bán các đặc sản của Thái Lan. Tham quan trung tâm sản xuất bánh kẹo Thái Lan.
 Xe đưa quý khách tham quan *Thế giới động vật hoang dã Safari World:* đây là vườn thú lớn nhất có diện tích khoản 69 ha với hơn 75 loài động vật, 300 loài chim đến từ Châu Phi và Châu Á cùng các loài động vật đặc trưng khắp nơi trên thếgiới.
 Dùng cơm trưa. Đoàn Viếng *Chùa Traimit* với *Tượng Phật Vàng* nặng 5,5 tấn, lớn nhất Thế Giới, tại đây  Quý khách sẽ được hướng dẫn lễ Phật cầu may mắn, sức khỏe, ban phước lành. Sau đó Xe đưa Qúy khách *dạo thuyền trên sông Chaopraya* huyền thoại - *ngắm nhìn kiến trúc độc đáo củaChùa Arun*, *Đội thuyền Hoàng Gia,cầu nguyện an lành* trên dòng sông với những đàn cá thiên nhiên tranh  mồi sống động.
 Đến *Bangkok* dùng cơm tối. Sau đó về khách sạnnhận phòng và tự do nghỉ ngơi.


*Ngày 5: City tour Bangkok:  * 

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách có cả ngày để tự do tham quan, mua sắm và tìm hiểu những gì chưa biết về *Bangkok*, tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị lớn* MBK, Pratunam market…* Ăn trưa và tối tự túc.


*Ngày 6: Bangkok – Tp. Hồ Chí Minh:  * 

Quý khách dùng điểm tâm và trả phòng khách sạn*.*Xe đưa quý khách tham quan *Chợ nổi Damnoen Saduak*- nằm cách Thủ đo Bangkok 110km về phía Nam, là nơi thu hút khá đông du khách khi đến với “thiên đường mua sắm” Thái Lan.
 Sau đó xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay* Suvarnabhumi* làm thủ tục đáp chuyến baytrở về Việt Nam. Kết thúc chương trình tham quan. HDV chào tạm biệt và hẹn ngày gặp lại.
_(Chương trình có thể hóan đổi tùy vào tình hình thực tế tại địa phương)_

 Hãng hàng không quốc gia Thái Lan *ThaiAirway*
 TG 557 SGNBKK HK1:20h55 – 22h20
 TG 556 BKKSGN HK1:18h25 – 19h55
*8.900.000 VND/ KHÁCH*
* GIÁ BAO GỒM* 

Vé máy bay khứ hồi SGN – BKK – SGN Thuế phi trường hai nước, lệ phí an ninh, phụ thu xăng dầu hàng không  Ăn uống cao cấp theo chương trình. Xe vận chuyển máy lạnh cao cấp, phí tham quan các nơi theo chương trình.Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế  5 hoặc 4* tại Bangkok, 5* tại Pattaya. Các khách sạn đều ngay trung tâm mua sắm và ăn uống về đêm. Phí Bảo hiểm du lịch toàn cầu với mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000 USD/trường hợp.Hướng dẫn viên VN & THÁI LAND nhiệt tình suốt tuyến.Quà tặng của công ty (vỏ hộ chiếu, túi xách,  nón).
*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:  * 

Vé máy bay khứ hồi SGN – BKK – SGN Thuế phi trường hai nước, lệ phí an ninh, phụ thu xăng dầu hàng không  Ăn uống cao cấp theo chương trình. Xe vận chuyển máy lạnh cao cấp, phí tham quan các nơi theo chương trình.Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế  5 hoặc 4* tại Bangkok, 5* tại Pattaya. Các khách sạn đều ngay trung tâm mua sắm và ăn uống về đêm. Phí Bảo hiểm du lịch toàn cầu với mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000 USD/trường hợp.Hướng dẫn viên VN & THÁI LAND nhiệt tình suốt tuyến.Quà tặng của công ty (vỏ hộ chiếu, túi xách,  nón).ĐỐI VỚI TRẺ EMTừ 2 tuổi trở xuống: 30% giá tour người lớn + thuế   (ngủ chung giường với người lớn) tương đương với 3.880.000 vndTừ 2 tuổi đến dưới 11 tuổi: 75% giá tour người lớn + thuế  (ngủ chung giường với người lớn) tương đương với 7.500.000 vndTừ 11 tuổi trở lên: bằng giá người lớn.
ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR

Sau khi đăng ký , tiền cọc sẽ không được hoàn lại . Nếu Quý khách thông báo hủy tour 20 ngày trước ngày khởi hành, phí hoàn vé là 30% giá tour.Từ sau 20 ngày đến trước 15 ngày, phí hoàn vé là   50% giá tour. Từ sau 15 ngày đến trước 10 ngày, phí hoàn vé là   70% giá tour.Từ 10 ngày trước ngày  khởi hành, phí hoàn vé là  100% giá tour .
*Xin lưu ý: *  Các ngày nêu trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc.

* VIETRAN – CTY DU LỊCH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP – UY TÍN – CHẤT LƯỢNG*

----------


## ngavailinh

Bài viết hay quá, cám ơn bạn nhiều nha!

----------

